# Breeder in Southern California



## BJR914 (Jun 15, 2013)

I am bringing my wife and young son to meet our new potential GSD later today. He is out of Taylor Made Working dogs in Ramona, CA. I have spoken at length with the breeder Kris Taylor, from all indications he is a great ambassador to the breed and truly cares for his dogs. He has been super patient with my wife and I, answering all questions we have had. Apparently the GSD were interested has an accomplished father and brother (names listed below). I have done some fairly extensive research but was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Mr. Taylor or would care to give me an opinion on this puppies father and brother. This will be my first GSD and would appreciate any feedback. Thanks!

V Gordon vom Fuchsgraben (father)

V-14 '11 (USCA) Gordon vom Fuchsgraben

V Zastin Eqidius (brother)

V Zastin Eqidius


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

someone else here has a dog from Taylor Made, and their name escapes now

They seem very happy with their dog. I know nothing of the breeder other than what this member has spoken about their dog..

Maybe do a search here for the kennel name and it might pop up


----------



## BJR914 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Jakoda, I did see that his name was mentioned here once or twice. From what I have read on this forum so far it's clear that its filled with knowledgable people. Here is his website, anyone else have an opinion on his dogs?

Taylor Made Working Dogs


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

The site looks OK to me...no pro with GSD sites but with husky and Malamute sites I know I would wanna see a pedigree link, OFA or equivalent hip ratings, Individual profile pages for EVERY dog not just one and want a good lengthy description of the pros of the dog and cons. Temperament, Drives, Trainability, Accomplishments, progeny if any, DM cleared?etc...i didn't see any of that. exception being the one dog... He does seem knowledgable as a trainer. I would get more info on him and the parents of the litter you are interested in. Ask general questions about him and his breeding program. Ask why he paired this male and female together...what was he looking for in the pups produced? Do a search on here and see if anything comes up. Ask for references as well...I see he doesn't volunteer any on his site. Ask to visit if your within a reasonable distance. See if he will give you a demonstration with his dogs. I am getting a GSD male pup in about 5 weeks and I know the search for the right breeder was a lengthy one. Good Luck!!


----------



## BJR914 (Jun 15, 2013)

Both parents are on site and I will be meeting them today. The puppy we are looking at is 8 months old and has already received training. Below are the links to the pedigree database for both parents. Thanks for the feedback.

His father :
V-14 '11 (USCA) Gordon vom Fuchsgraben

His mother:
SG-1 Czena von Taylorhof

His older brother:
V Zastin Eqidius


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I looked at their website , beautiful dogs.

It looks like he has two males out of Czena/Zastin born Feb 2013, making them 4 mths old..

I don't think Czena could have had a litter 4 mths previous to that making one 8 mths old?? I could be absolutely wrong tho.. 

Also has a litter by Epic/Hexe that are around 4mths old as well..


----------



## BJR914 (Jun 15, 2013)

I could be mistaken about the age of the puppy, he may be 10 months old. Or I can be mistaken about his mother. LOL
He's definitely a Gordon son and that's what is most important to me. I'm about to head down there now, wish me luck!! Again thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

I wouldn't mind having a dog out of Gordon myself, now that I look over his pedigree haha. He is a great looking dog! Ever since I started looking into GSDs last year and researching I have been partial to the Czech dogs and the z PS dogs especially. Good luck today!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Good luck! Let us know how things turn out!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a Taylor made Gordon pup, she turns one this month. Gordon is a fantastic dog. You will be very happy with your pup! Are you planning to do schutzhund? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought the litter was czena x zastin. I believe czena is a Gordon daughter. 

So Gordon would be grand sire to your dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Good breeder, good person.

I know that Kris did bred to Zastin. Nice lines.


----------



## BJR914 (Jun 15, 2013)

Well we just got back from Kris Taylors Ramona CA training ground. We saw our pup Zatakus and his father Gordon as well as his brother Zastin. I originally thought that Czena was his mother but I was mistaken. I was blown away by the pups temperment as well as his looks. He instantly bonded with my wife and most importantly, my 9 month old son. He wouldn't leave his side and was very gentle around him. Needless to say I gave Kris a deposit and he will begin house training him for us this week. Kris plans on dropping him off to us in Newport Beach in a month or so, at that point Zatakus will be 8.5 months old. To answer your question Capone, I don't plan on competing Zatakus. I'm originally from New York and have absolutely zero experience with big dogs. I just wanted a gsd from an amazing bloodline, from a responsible breeder/trainer for my family. He will be my sons dog and serve as a family pet and protection dog. I plan on utilizing Kris Taylor for training. I did tons of research and I'm confident that I got the perfect dog for my family. I look forward to getting to know everyone on this forum and thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## BJR914 (Jun 15, 2013)

Correction: the puppy I bought's name is Gatakus. I misspelled his name in the previous post. It's late and I'm tired, it was a long drive. Lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !! You have to take pics when you get him)


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

BJR914 said:


> Well we just got back from Kris Taylors Ramona CA training ground. We saw our pup Zatakus and his father Gordon as well as his brother Zastin. I originally thought that Czena was his mother but I was mistaken. I was blown away by the pups temperment as well as his looks. He instantly bonded with my wife and most importantly, my 9 month old son. He wouldn't leave his side and was very gentle around him. Needless to say I gave Kris a deposit and he will begin house training him for us this week. Kris plans on dropping him off to us in Newport Beach in a month or so, at that point Zatakus will be 8.5 months old. To answer your question Capone, I don't plan on competing Zatakus. I'm originally from New York and have absolutely zero experience with big dogs. I just wanted a gsd from an amazing bloodline, from a responsible breeder/trainer for my family. He will be my sons dog and serve as a family pet and protection dog. I plan on utilizing Kris Taylor for training. I did tons of research and I'm confident that I got the perfect dog for my family. I look forward to getting to know everyone on this forum and thanks again for the feedback.


Nice! Enjoy him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madre (May 2, 2013)

Bravo did some training at taylor made working dogs, but WAS NOT purchased at taylor made by his previous owner. We do not really know the "full story" on what happened but Bravo was put on craigslist and pretty much given to us because of some failure in Bravos training. He is a unstable dog that is very aggressive toward anyone that comes to visit us at our house. We have a trainer and are trying to work on his issues. I am in no way saying ANYTHING BAD about taylor made working dogs, just sharing my experience of receiving a dog that has trained there some.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I have seen Gordon, Kris's dog that he trains and competes with. Open, approachable, excellent nerve. Have seen him compete and heard good things about his training. He is a very straightforward person and trainer.


----------



## BJR914 (Jun 15, 2013)

We spent the day with Gordon and our boy (his son) Gatakus. We spend the weekends with him while Kris works on house training him. Gordon is an amazing animal, and our son and Gatakus are already best buds. I did hours and hours of research and feel confident in my choice of breeder. Madre, I'm sorry you have had issues with Bravo.


----------

